# Word of the Day: Exacerbate



## debodun (Sep 16, 2020)

Exacerbate (verb) - to worsen a problem, bad situation, or negative feeling.  Putting your hand in lemon juice if you have a cut can exacerbate the pain.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 16, 2020)

There is absolutely nothing to gain by exacerbating any situation or condition.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 16, 2020)

This pandemic has been exacerbated by the rioting and violence.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 16, 2020)

People's reluctance to wear facemasks has exacerbated the pandemic.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 16, 2020)

I exacerbate my anxiety each time I watch the evening news.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 16, 2020)

RubyK said:


> I exacerbate my anxiety each time I watch the evening news.


Happens to me a lot lately, too.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2020)

debodun said:


> Putting your hand in lemon juice if you have a cut can exacerbate the pain.


We've all learned that one the hard way.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 17, 2020)

StarSong said:


> We've all learned that one the hard way.


Garden fresh garlic is a killer!

Burns, and burns, and burns...


----------



## jerry old (Sep 19, 2020)

Are you sure of the definition-sounds a great deal like a drunken chef
trying to beat several eggs in a bowl.


----------

